# Need answer, STAT!!!



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I tip ours 20% same as I do for other services(dining out, hairdresser, cab driver, etc).


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, tip. If you like the groom that is. Since it's your first time, i would still tip even if it isn't perfect. I'm not sure the proper percentage. 15%?

Even then, there were few times that I tipped my groomer. I feel bad about it now. She became a good friend that saw me through nearly two decades. You could even opt to give a little present every now then rather than a tip. Basically, the option is up to you.

I'm sure there are some groomers that will give you the other side's perspective.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really clueless on tipping (we don't tip here, I've never been in a country where tipping is normal!) but I believe, going by knowing other groomers on grooming forums, that tips are welcomed for sure, and if they are an employee then they are welcomed more-so than if they own the business. Not to say if it's expected or not, but I guess even a small tip would be better than nothing??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We had the discussion here before and surprisingly most of the groomers do not expect being tipped but if they did, they appreciated it. 

I would NOT tip if it was just an OK job, it would have to be an excellent job for me to tip 20%.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I generally tip about $10. $15 or $20 for a particularly good job.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Tips are always appreciated! I know I can remember a tipping client vs. a non tipping client. When that person calls on a busy Saturday when we have very limited space available if any..I make sure to try to get them in asap.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Tips are always appreciated! I know I can remember a tipping client vs. a non tipping client. When that person calls on a busy Saturday when we have very limited space available if any..I make sure to try to get them in asap.


Lol, same here.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a hairdresser, so, I always tip! 15-20%


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

As with a hairdresser, I tip unless they are the salon owner. And as with a human hairdresser, I also tip the hairwasher/dogwasher if there is one.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

what does being the owner have to do with whether you tip or not????? Is it the feeling that the owner doesn't deserve a tip or that perhaps since we take in the whole grooming fee, that we already make enough $ ? There are a LOT of expenses that have to be paid and if you actually figured them all up, the shop owners make LESS than their groomer employee's. It's not unusual for a shop owner to only NET about 20% of the grooming fee after business expenses are totalled, while employee's gross 50% of all the dogs they groom. 

I ALWAYS tip service industry people 20% for a job well done! Actually even tip BAD waitresses, just not 20%


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Cameo said:


> what does being the owner have to do with whether you tip or not????? Is it the feeling that the owner doesn't deserve a tip or that perhaps since we take in the whole grooming fee, that we already make enough $ ? There are a LOT of expenses that have to be paid and if you actually figured them all up, the shop owners make LESS than their groomer employee's. It's not unusual for a shop owner to only NET about 20% of the grooming fee after business expenses are totalled, while employee's gross 50% of all the dogs they groom.
> 
> I ALWAYS tip service industry people 20% for a job well done! Actually even tip BAD waitresses, just not 20%


Cameo, I think that is kind of an "old school" way of thinking; not tipping the owner. Most people tip my boss, but, I suppose some don't for the same reason. I never understood it.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

Tipping is not 'expected' because the majority of people do not tip. 

I work at a very upscale spa where our clients are the 'richer' folks around, and can def. afford it, and still it's not like 50% of them tip. They all leave happy we make sure of it. I just believe they don't know if its proper. We are not the type of place to put out a "tip jar" so we just accept that most don't tip, rather than making it seem we are asking for handouts.

But since you know its proper I would say 5-10$
Grooming is expensive (as is getting your own hair styled, but hairstylists dont get bit at, drooled on, or have to hand scissors objects that are in constant motion)
and we understand that, and don't expect huge tips. I myself would be super grateful for 5$ per person, rather than a percentage. And thats no matter the size, or time put into a dog.

We have alot of dogs that come in weekly, biweekly, and def. don't expect tips with that kind of loyalty.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

PoodleLicious said:


> I work at a very upscale spa where our clients are the 'richer' folks around, and can def. afford it, and still it's not like 50% of them tip. They all leave happy we make sure of it. I just believe they don't know if its proper. We are not the type of place to put out a "tip jar" so we just accept that most don't tip, rather than making it seem we are asking for handouts.
> 
> .


I think the problem there is, the "richer" folks are not the best tippers. My best tippers are the working class folks! They understand good service and hard work and don't mind paying for it. Those that are better off (IMPE), don't seem to appreciate the service more than they EXPECT it. 

Both are fine with me because I give the same service be them tippers or not. They are both doing business at my salon and I'm a winner either way


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the reason it is traditional not to tip an owner is because they have complete control over their business and their pricing, an employee just has their wage, which is usually minimal. And yes I know that you don't have complete control of your costs and profit, but theoretically you do and an employee doesn't.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Margotsmom said:


> I think the reason it is traditional not to tip an owner is because they have complete control over their business and their pricing, an employee just has their wage, which is usually minimal. And yes I know that you don't have complete control of your costs and profit, but theoretically you do and an employee doesn't.


Do you really have ANY idea how much a groomer makes? MINIMAL??? REALLY??? My groomer (part time/fill in) took home $130 for 7 hours work last week. That was HER commission on the dogs she groomed and the other part went to pay taxes, overhead (such as supplies, rent, lights, water, etc) and the salon was lucky to see 20% of it's part. Also, that doesn't mean that *I* make that 20% When I groom dogs, the whole fee goes into the SALON CHECKING ACCOUNT. Then if I'm lucky, I can take a paycheck of my own, but it's only AFTER all the expenses are paid. 

I still don't see the point of NOT tipping the owner. If the person grooming your dog does a good job and you are happy with it, loves your dog and treats it well (as you would expect), you are appreciative. SOOO, you tip the groomer as long as they are just an employee, but DON'T tip if they are the owner? I'm sorry, I just don't get that mentality. Owners don't deserve the SAME apprecitation and consideration as an employee because they must have some control over pricing and what not? That honestly has nothing to do with tipping and appreciation. Would you not tip the owner of a restaurant if they served your meal? what if you did not KNOW the owner helped you?

Sounds more like a cheesy excuse to NOT tip. As I said, whether a person chooses to tip me or not, is fine by me. They are supporting my business by allowing me the priviledge to groom their dog, but PLEASE, don't use some lame excuse because you chose not to tip.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have heard that people do tip employees but not the owner..I agree with Cameo..I see how much money goes into the shop that I work at and the owner definitely deserves a tip just as much as any employee that works there.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I was trying to explain the basis, not express an opinion. And yes I DO know since I groom and board part time out of my home. But technically you can up your charges to make a bigger profit, and an employee can't. I'm just saying...
It is NOT just an excuse to be a cheapskate, although I am sure some use that excuse to be so. It is also not "Old School", like many traditions, they have a basis. I also work at a "doggie boutique" (dog clothes, leashes, accessories, raw food, etc) that I do not own by the way, and I constantly hear people complain about how much it costs to get their dog groomed. I don't think they are necessarily cheapskates, but they are often retirees who have to watch their budget, or any of us try to stay afloat in this economy. I tip at restaurants unless I get crummy service, but I do not tip the woman who cuts my hair and runs her own one woman operation. If she wants to charge more for a haircut she can charge me more, and I expect her to do a decent job cutting my hair. No one tips me for the service I provide at the Doggie Boutique, or ever gave me a tip for providing service when I was a claims adjuster (which of course I would not have been allowed to accept).


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess it just depends where you live..tips are pretty common here..I even tip for crappy service..i just don't tip as much. I've been a waitress and such..and I realize everyone has an off day, so unless the person is just outright rude, I tip.

I also received tips when I worked in a copy center at office depot as my first job. We were not supposed to accept tips..but I got them all the time and always accepted them. 

My brother works for verizon and is always installing stuff in homes. He is often offered lunch/dinner or one guy was moving and gave him a very expensive set of speakers for his living room. I would consider that a tip (granted a really really nice tip). It just seems common here.

I think tips are more about showing appreciation and less about giving the person money. I've had clients who bring in baked goods or one guy is the owner of TGI Fridays and always brings in gift cards..a tip doesn't mean cash, just any way to show appreciation is always nice and it stays with us. We definitely remember you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Margotsmom said:


> I was trying to explain the basis, not express an opinion. And yes I DO know since I groom and board part time out of my home. But technically you can up your charges to make a bigger profit, and an employee can't. I'm just saying...
> It is NOT just an excuse to be a cheapskate, although I am sure some use that excuse to be so. It is also not "Old School", like many traditions, they have a basis. I also work at a "doggie boutique" (dog clothes, leashes, accessories, raw food, etc) that I do not own by the way, and I constantly hear people complain about how much it costs to get their dog groomed. I don't think they are necessarily cheapskates, but they are often retirees who have to watch their budget, or any of us try to stay afloat in this economy. I tip at restaurants unless I get crummy service, but I do not tip the woman who cuts my hair and runs her own one woman operation. If she wants to charge more for a haircut she can charge me more, and I expect her to do a decent job cutting my hair. No one tips me for the service I provide at the Doggie Boutique, or ever gave me a tip for providing service when I was a claims adjuster (which of course I would not have been allowed to accept).



I did not mean to offend anyone; I was just saying that I have heard that before, about the owner, and I did not understand it. The clients that come into our hair salon are WONDERFUL, middle-class people. They are extremely generous and kind, which is what keeps me coming back after over 20 years!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't tip my groomer or my hairdresser. My hairdresser works out of her home and I told her that I don't tip. If she wants more money - then charge more.

I said the same thing to my groomer. Its her business and she can charge what she wants. I don't pay for a good job. I expect a good job. That is what I am paying $40 for my poodle and $50 for my Shih-tzus (different groomers). 

I go along with tipping in a restaurant. But I don't really agree with it. I worked as a legal secretary/paralegal all my working life and I stayed over lunch hour and stayed late at night to finish things off - and nobody ever gave me a tip. I really don't get it. I am not sure of the "list" of people that need tipping: waitress, dog groomer, hairdresser -- dentist -- shop assistant.

It makes no sense, people who work in retail traditionally don't earn very much, but nobody thinks of tipping a shop assistant.

That's my two cents worth.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I do the same grooming if the clients tips or not. I do give the tippers additional perks, such as faster times out when needed, fitting them in on a busy schedule, appts for the last days before a holiday, etc. my weeky or bi-weekly clients normally do not normally tip.

I'm a big tipper(25-40%), especially for places we frequent. Basically, I use the tips I get to pass on to others 
Life is Good


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Purley said:


> If she wants more money - then charge more.
> 
> I said the same thing to my groomer. Its her business and she can charge what she wants. I don't pay for a good job. I expect a good job. That is what I am paying $40 for my poodle and $50 for my Shih-tzus (different groomers).


Actually you DO pay for a god job, otherwise you wouldn't have your dog groomed by your present groomer. Often you get what you pay for. You say you pay 40 bucks for your poodle, depending on the area of course, that is a VERY reasonable price so how would you feel on your next visited the groomer decided the groom was worth 15 or 20 dollars (an average tip for me) more b/c as you say if she wants more money then she should charge more? I'm not saying you should start tipping her but I'm just pointing out the flaw in that logic. It's a good bet you would at least consider going elsewhere. What if she raised it a second time... you'd probably for sure be gone. The average pet owner certainly would. So she'd probably lose your business if she decided she was worth more.
I have, in the past, raised a price just to get rid of a client b/c they won't take no for an answer. I did it recently to a crazy poodle owner who kept calling after I told her I would not groomer her poodle anymore. I flat out told her No, and that didn't work, then I stopped returning her calls and that didn't work (she went as far as to show up at my house) So I doubled her price. That DID work, right away. The way I saw it was if she was willing to pay 200 bucks for me to clipper her spoodle then hey good for me, for that price I could put up with almost anyone lol. If she didn't want to pay it she'd leave (which she did) and yay I dont have to deal with her crap anymore. It was win win. 

I agree with tipping personally. I guess my view is a little slanted though being a groomer. I believe you should tip owner as well. I don't know many salon owners who are just raking in the cash. They charge what their clients are willing to pay for the best service they can provide and they write themselves a pay check just like any other employee. A lot of the times the salon owner makes less than the other groomers. I know one who does. I try and treat everyone the same but will admit that the possibility of a nice tip usually means that person can get in when things are already busy. I have a client who pays an unholy amount of money for her poodle's groom. It isn't because that is what I charge her, it's because that is what she writes the check for. She can call anytime and no matter what she's got an appointment.


----------



## fancyfrancie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Tipping question - THANK YOU ALL!*

Wow, thanks to everyone for their opinions on this matter. I went with my instinct and tipped $10 on a $60 groom. This way, they'll maybe be super nice to my little girl next time. They did a pretty good job, and spent over two hours on her!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

So, following that logic it is as always those who can afford to throw money around get the best service, and those of us wishing to pay a fair price for a decent product (and who maybe can't afford to tip unless it is necessary) get put further back in the line, while meanwhile not getting tipped no matter how well we treat customers because we aren't in a "tip generating" occupation. Hmm that's fair. Again just food for thought, just discussing, and yeah I know life isn't fair, to anyone.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Growing up I was taught, if I couldn't afford the tip, I couldn't afford the service. 

Mileage may vary on this but it's been a good rule to live by for me.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*I tip....*

Look I am a groomer & I love tips but I don't expect them. I have some people that tip me every week for their grooms & others that don't. It doesn't bother me. I am the owner, I am the groomer & I don't see the difference to tip or not to in that instance. I tip my hairdresser & she owns her own shop. She charges me less on my hair then I do on her dogs. I tell her she needs to go up in her pricing but being that she just opened & there are lots of hair dresser's about she is on the lower end. But I love how she does my hair & I tip her well- yes, she washes my hair as well. I tip the my pedicurist as well. I tip when I go out & yes, I even tip when I do take out & pick up my food.

Corporation's pay overtime. So all the time spent working through lunch & working later in the evening past closing etc... More than 40hrs a week is paid 1 1/2 in overtime pay. I loved that perk. So yes if you are working more than 40hrs YOU are getting paid for your time.

Please even when there used to be a grocery person that would help load our bags in our car we tipped.
I work my own behind off & I assume everyone else does as well so I TIP.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Margotsmom said:


> So, following that logic it is as always those who can afford to throw money around get the best service, and those of us wishing to pay a fair price for a decent product (and who maybe can't afford to tip unless it is necessary) get put further back in the line, while meanwhile not getting tipped no matter how well we treat customers because we aren't in a "tip generating" occupation. Hmm that's fair. Again just food for thought, just discussing, and yeah I know life isn't fair, to anyone.


Like I said..a tip doesn't always mean money. A tip can be just about anything! I appreciate just a nice "thank you" card from clients..and I get them regularly..especially after dematting a doodle that other grooming shops siad was impossible...or fitting a dog in on an already hectic day...the owner might not tip..but getting a "thank you" card in the mail sure does make me remember them! I make sure to keep them on display as well!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I never "expected" tips but got them regularly when i had my shop. Since I was the only one there it wasnt a question of tipping the owner or not lOL! My tips were never large.. usually $5. or so but it made me feel good that my clients appreciated the service I gave them. My worst tippers were people with "expensive" dogs they didnt take care of.. they were just possessions . They didnt take the time to brush or comb or train them and certainly werent going to pay you extra to do your job... I always felt sorry for those pets


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ziggylu said:


> Growing up I was taught, if I couldn't afford the tip, I couldn't afford the service.
> 
> Mileage may vary on this but it's been a good rule to live by for me.


I like this! I do not expect tips, and appreciate them very much. My clients have been unbelievably generous with me, and thoughtful on the holidays as well. I was just thinking about it, when I took Auggie to get groomed the other day, I added a tip onto the check before I even saw him! I had been to that shop before, and I knew it would not be horrible, no matter what! But, it was a new girl, (to me) and I was so pleased when I DID see him. I don't know; it all comes from personal experience, I guess. Since people do tip me in my business, I always tip.

Here's one I never thought of, though, until I heard about it from someone else. I now tip when I pick up food for take-out. Never thought much about it before, but someone has to take the time to put it all together for me. I make sure I tip them.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a tip question! 

Millie had a grooming appt. today and I called yesterday and left a message asking if Henry could come in too for an FFT - and TK blending. She called me early this morning and said that was fine - but that the dogs might have to hang out in the grooming shop all day (12-5) b/c she had 3 other standard poodles to groom. I told her it wasn't a problem (she lets the poodles play - she doesn't like to crate them). 

Anyway, Henry was $50 and Millie was $64. So, total of $114. I tipped $20. I really wanted to give her a decent tip because it was so nice of her to take Henry last minute and because I know groomers don't make much $$ off of poodles. 

Was $20 generous enough? Should I have tipped more?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think $20 is perfectly reasonable. I'm sure she will definitely remember you.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Margotsmom said:


> So, following that logic it is as always those who can afford to throw money around get the best service, and those of us wishing to pay a fair price for a decent product (and who maybe can't afford to tip unless it is necessary) get put further back in the line, while meanwhile not getting tipped no matter how well we treat customers because we aren't in a "tip generating" occupation. Hmm that's fair. Again just food for thought, just discussing, and yeah I know life isn't fair, to anyone.


I guess that's all relative to what your definition of a fair price is. For you, the customer, fair is probably as cheap as you can get (for good service of course, we'll assume for the sake of discussion that all service is good or you would go elsewhere). For the groomer though a fair price may be very different. We have to balance what we think is fair for cleaning poo off the average dog who may or may not be an absolute angel when mommy and daddy leave them with what a client will actually pay. It's a day in my shoes type of situation I guess. Like a PP said if you can afford the service you can probably afford a 5 buck or so tip. Nobody said you had to toss huge amounts of money out or anything. Also like another poster mentioned it seems like the wealthier the client the more entitled they feel and the less they tip  

I don't think anyone really means to treat tipping customers better than non tipping ones. It's just human nature I suppose though. Ha, actually it's a lesson in just how well some people have their groomers trained. Just like a puppy they'll do a lot of things if there is something in it for them, and their more and more willing the higher value the reward is. I don't snub non tippers, they still get great service and convenient appointments. Sometimes though if you know that client tips well and it's a last minute thing you're likely to make time even if you don't really have it when fluffy rolled in a mud puddle and the inlaws are coming into town this evening. 

I think great service of any kind deserves to be noticed and mentioned. Maybe it's like what you do, whatever that is, where tips aren't appropriate. In those cases I think tips can be more than just $$$. A call to a manager perhaps to let them know how amazing you were. I've done that often. I used to get gifts working as a pet trainer. I always refused cash tips, I don't remember but I don't think I was supposed to accept money, but the rules didn't say anything about gifts. I helped a lady pick out a dog coat and some food one evening before christmas when I was like 19 and she remembered that when she asked me which one was my favorite I had pointed out a spotted one in my dog's size. When I left her to help another customer she bought the coat. She returned to the store about an hour later while I was teaching a class and presented Wonder with it gift wrapped and complete with a card. She also let my store manager know how helpful I was. The mention to the manger was especially helpful.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I keep lurking around these old threads throwing my two cents in, but I couldn't resist commenting on this one. I wrote an article about tipping your groomer on my blog, and it covers everything from the unexpected "courtesy tip" to the "special circumstances" and "holiday tips".Tipping Your Groomer


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I know I keep lurking around these old threads throwing my two cents in, but I couldn't resist commenting on this one. I wrote an article about tipping your groomer on my blog, and it covers everything from the unexpected "courtesy tip" to the "special circumstances" and "holiday tips".Tipping Your Groomer


This needs to be sent to EVERYONE anyone knows!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I know I keep lurking around these old threads throwing my two cents in, but I couldn't resist commenting on this one. I wrote an article about tipping your groomer on my blog, and it covers everything from the unexpected "courtesy tip" to the "special circumstances" and "holiday tips".Tipping Your Groomer


Well written, great advice, and funny, too! I liked this: "If your groomer tells you your dog shat itself after the bath, or several times throughout the groom… for god’s sake, throw her a buck or ten.":hahaha::lol::rofl:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm I have never tipped but nly have used an owner and Petsmart


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

the cost is so high to begin with I never thought of tipping until I read this post.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i find more people tip in places that are grooming shops only. I groom out of my retail shop. I rarely get tipped. 

CM_ i have one client who tips 20 on a 100 groom (two dogs) i bend over backwards to get her in.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Pamela said:


> the cost is so high to begin with I never thought of tipping until I read this post.


I've noticed that tipping seems to be thought of differently in different states. I groomed at a PetSmart in Las Vegas, NV for about 3 years and nearly everyone tipped at least a couple dollars. Of course, this is also a city where tipping is just part of the norm. I moved to New Mexico in 2009 and actually took it personally for awhile when I didn't receive as many tips as I had in Vegas. 

I wrote the article a few months ago as I realized some people simply didn't know that it is a kind gesture to tip at least once a year. Obviously, some people can't afford it, and as I mentioned, groomers rarely stand around comparing notes and making a "No-Tip Blacklist". 

Someone else mentioned that tips don't have to be money...I've yet to meet a stylist who doesn't love sweets! At PetSmart in Abq we had many families who rarely tipped but saw to it that we gained a good 5lbs during holiday season by bringing saran-wrapped plates of fudge, brownies, candy, and cookies! :elephant:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

FunkyPuppy said:


> we had many families who rarely tipped but saw to it that we gained a good 5lbs during holiday season by bringing saran-wrapped plates of fudge, brownies, candy, and cookies! :elephant:


Thats my mother, XD
any one that we have any dealing with over the years gets a huge platter of Holiday goods 
old teachers, hair stylists, bosses, etc 

I personally tip everyone...I even tip the guy that pumps my gas XDD
I feel if you aren't able to do the service for yourself (or choose not too like the gas thing xDD) you should tip


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh gawd, lol I had SUCH a terrible time last year with the people who bring food as tips. I was pregnant and had the most awful morning sickness for the ENTIRE time. One of my clients brought a bunch of food to me and I could smell it through the container. It was all I could do to wait until she left to dump it in the backyard - the dog's loved it - then run inside to throw up. Cookies weren't so bad but fudge bothered me too for some reason and doughnuts - O.M.G !!! The foods that didn't bother me were still wasted because I quite literally couldn't eat much of anything at all. If I was hungry I could only eat a few bites at a time before being full or getting sick. Bummer lol. Pregnancy was the BEST diet I've ever been on


----------

